

IPhone 5 to be cased in Liquidmetal glass - dsil
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/9216108/Apple-iPhone-5-to-be-cased-in-Liquidmetal.html

======
benologist
Seems a bit odd that if this stuff is so awesome they'd give Apple an
_exclusive_ license for a lousy $11m.

